# Is your city getting condonized?



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

One trend that has been happening in the beginning of the 21st century is the rise of high-rise condos and lofts. Especially in North America and Asia, these condos are reshaping the city's skyline instead of the predominantly office buildings that we see have in the 80s, 90s. 

Cities like Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur or Manila have been building more high-rise condos than office towers. Chicago, Los Angeles and New York are also seeing that trend.

What's your opinion on the condonization of cities? Would you prefer a skyline dominated by condos or by office towers?


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes. Since most people in Edmonton can't afford a home, they buy townhouses and low-rise (2-5 story) condos. Though there is still a fair amount of single-family housing being built in Edmonton and the metro.


----------



## thematrix22 (Nov 20, 2007)

miami is the only city in the US thats experiencing the true "condonization" with numerous condos being built, the skyline has grown dramatically in the last years or so and it shall continue to grow...


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes. Toronto is being condoized.... probably more so than most cities in North America.

*Toronto*
1,713 completed
171 proposed 
157 approved 
*102 under construction *

With the majority being condo towers. I think it's a good thing as it adds density to existing areas and this will likely lead to better transit links and convenience for everyone.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

We're not Vancouver or anything, but even little Hartford is getting some high-rise condos.

:cheers:


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

condo skylines are so monotonous, most of the high-rise ones being built in the US are expensive too :down:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

In *Hong Kong*, residentials are not reshaping the city's main skyline. The key tall buildings going up of late are all commercial towers.


----------



## cbotnyse (Jun 13, 2007)

I would say Chicago is too. The downtown area is going through a major condo/hotel boom right now.


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

New York has seen a great deal of new condo projects throughout the city especially areas of Brooklyn and Queens and in New Jersey along the hudson have seen huge surges of condos and many of these areas now have theyre own skylines.Manhattan is seeing still a great number of hotels being bought out and turned into condos.As well as lower manhattan and the finnacial district have seen new condos being built in and around Wall Street.In midtown surges of high rise condos along W42nd street have also given areas of the city theyre own skylines.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

This thread gives me nostalgia. I miss my Miami


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some of my threads in this section over the years on the condo craze :

Condo Fever Hits Baltimore
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334180

Canada's Condominium Generation
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542318

New Delhi Looks to Skyscraper Living
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=451644


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Skybean said:


> Yes. Toronto is being condoized.... probably more so than most cities in North America.
> 
> *Toronto*
> 1,713 completed
> ...


I think Toronto and Miami have the most dramtic condonization in NA. Miamis number are scary. The skyline has been completely altered because all of this.


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

Been there, done that. 

Thanks to mr.x for originally posting these pics...



mr.x said:


> Vancouver, from Flickr.


Though condos have been somewhat the norm here for decades such as the ones in downtown Vancouver's West End neighbourhood which was largely built out during the 60s and 70s...

from flickr.com








by eurocanadian









by camera_obscura









by camera_obscura


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

No, not at all, people are still allergic to residential towers here


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't see a downside to it... it stops urban sprawl, increases the population of downtowns
(which makes neighbourhoods safer and increases the tax base) and these units are owned as opposed to rental units. Owners take better care of their property than in rental units. It is a win-win situation for cities. This new community used to be an unused brownfield, downtown in Toronto, and still has a few condos to go before completion:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

NIMBYs rule supreme here... anything over 8 floors is considered evil and has to be fought down ASAP!

Other than that we get plenty of appartment buildings - just not any tall ones...


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Taller, Better, it can be a loose-loose situation for impoverished city dwellers who generally can't follow the housing price rises generated by condo booms.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Err... i think " condonization " ( a new vocab ? ) is absolutely obvious in KL, in just 10 years hundreds of > 20 storey-condos have been built... I think it's very good cuz it saves the rainforest from being cut ! 

I want to buy a unit in the uppermost floor of 50-storey condo in KL in the future for me, my future wife n my kids  

Kuala Lumpur : Mon't Kiara condos


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Chicago is getting a ton of condos. Not just the dozens of highrises downtown, but the thousands of 3-4-5 story condo buildings. The 3 flats are the most popular.

Here are some of the typical condos...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I read this as 'condomised'...


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

In a way. There are more structures being converted into condos then condo highrises being built. Condos probably won't last long here, there is a much larger out cry for apartments.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

WANCH said:


> How many office towers do you see?


Are there...any? :dunno:

Anyway, I like a balance of offices and condos/apartments. The problem of having too much condo towers in the CBD, is that a reverse commute is possible as there are more people living downtown than working. It throws the whole planning of a city upside down. Although it is a better position than say, a downtown that is dead after dark.

I don't think any cities in the US have reached that point...maybe Miami is close? I'm not sure.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

^^ Well actually before this boom Downtown was only offices and really dead after 6, the vast majority was plainly offices, now this boom has evened things out more, plus recently new office towers have started to be built, in what some believe is the next building boom in Miami (offices).


----------



## TheCreass (Sep 10, 2007)

Hia-leah JDM said:


> ^^ Well actually before this boom Downtown was only offices and really dead after 6, the vast majority was plainly offices, now this boom has evened things out more, plus recently new office towers have started to be built, in what some believe is the next building boom in Miami (offices).


I hope so. I hope that the commercial boom is next on the horizon for Miami. With only 3-4 quality commercial high-rises, Miami's skyline would probably be second only to New York's.


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes, Salt Lake City definitely is.


----------

